# Harbor freight portable dust collector



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

Just an fyi: I just purchased a harbor freight portable dust collector for $119 with a coupon code I found online! Here's the code:

72488554

20% off of a single item. Plus only $7 to ship it! It's kind of crazy how cheap their stuff can be. Also bought some $3 clamps, and even a few aluminum bar clamps for like $10. $1 sandpaper aasortment (might be crap, but it was only $1), and even some wet/dry sandpaper that got good reviews - $3 a pack. Crazy.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've got two of their larger dust collectors and they work well. Most of the tools I've bought in the last few years has been HF. Even a few that don't last very long are such a good value it's hard to pay 10 times the price for better. I didn't care for the pack of sandpaper I bought from them. A couple strokes and the grit is gone.


----------

